# which is the best color laser printer for heat press



## timh651 (Jul 13, 2008)

hello everyone,
I'm just getting started in a T-shirt transfer Business and I was hoping some of you could give me some advice. What I'm looking for is the best color laser printer for doing heat pressed transferes. Here are my parameters.

!. I am only interested in making printouts that are eight an a half by 11 inches or smaller

2. I know that the two main expenses for most color laser printers are replacement toner cartridges and print drum replacement.

for me the best laser printer would have toner cartridges that are capable of being drilled out and refillable with bulk after market toner replacement kits
( I know the way most of these company's estimate how many pages that you can printout assumes only a five percent coverage which means when you start printing All big color pictures the number you are actually capable of printing out goes way down. And buying new toner cartridges gets expensive real quick.)

I was looking into this myself and I was looking at these models

HP color laserjet CP1215
HP color laserjet CP1518ni
HP color laserjet 3600n

I heard that these don't even have a print drum. The initial buying Price is OK($300-$600) but I've looked and I can't find anyone whose sells kits to refill the toner cartridges. This would be a big problem.

If anyone can give me some advice after reading this as to what the best laser printer for me would be based on my specifications I would really appreciate your response

Thank you


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

Oki 5500. Don't bother with the HP printers. Try Magic Touch and DuraCotton papers for it. Contact colorstarink.com for the Magic Touch.


----------



## timh651 (Jul 13, 2008)

norwalktee said:


> Oki 5500. Don't bother with the HP printers. Try Magic Touch and DuraCotton papers for it. Contact colorstarink.com for the Magic Touch.


Ok so you think this would be the best printer for me. I've looked at it on the web and it seems to be a good printer. Do you have one of these printers yourself? What qualities specifically make this printer better than the others?


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with Norwalktee. After reading countless threads I decided to go with OKI and have no regrets. I have the OKI 3400 and it works great with DuraCotton HT paper from autoart. Printer never jams, images come out with vivid color everytime. I have been using this setup for a long while now and never had problems.


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

meyerlanski said:


> I agree with Norwalktee. After reading countless threads I decided to go with OKI and have no regrets. I have the OKI 3400 and it works great with DuraCotton HT paper from autoart. Printer never jams, images come out with vivid color everytime. I have been using this setup for a long while now and never had problems.


could u tell me around how much these printers cost? thanx


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

meyerlanski said:


> I agree with Norwalktee. After reading countless threads I decided to go with OKI and have no regrets. I have the OKI 3400 and it works great with DuraCotton HT paper from autoart. Printer never jams, images come out with vivid color everytime. I have been using this setup for a long while now and never had problems.


do u know if the oki 3400 or the 5500 works with the image clip paper, being that the oki printer is not technically a laser printer?


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

charmthepi said:


> do u know if the oki 3400 or the 5500 works with the image clip paper, being that the oki printer is not technically a laser printer?


It still uses toner, drums and a fuser. The Okidata 5500 works great with image clip. Not sure about the 3400. Okidata colors way superior to HP.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an Oki 5800cdn, I bought it refurbished in December for about $337. I did curl paper into the fuser and Oki's support was top notch. I ended up having to swap out the unit for a replacement one. It has been running great I just need to keep my paper flat. The Duracotton papers tend to curl. I have used up a black cartridge and a K cartridge. I bought a full set of replacement cartridges for about $260. I think the drums life is like 12k ish pages? All major consumable parts are replaceable by an end user. It is a nice printer, very nice. I wish I could afford its big brother, the 8800...some day. Good luck in your search. I too started out looking at HPs at Office Depot, I am very thankful that this forum put me in the right direction.


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

PrintForProfit said:


> It still uses toner, drums and a fuser. The Okidata 5500 works great with image clip. Not sure about the 3400. Okidata colors way superior to HP.


 thanks. just ordered the phoenix phire yesterday and will be ordering the oki 5500 today. where can i get the ink? or does it come with ink? and also where can i get some imageclip paper? thank alot for ur help


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The oki does not use ink..it uses toner cartridges...the 5500 is a super printer, fast, and great prints. It can be used with either of the two main papers for laser printers...The HP printer does not have temp reg on the fuser and is tempermental at times...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

charmthepi said:


> thanks. just ordered the phoenix phire yesterday and will be ordering the oki 5500 today. where can i get the ink? or does it come with ink? and also where can i get some imageclip paper? thank alot for ur help


Imageclip is a bargain at Imprintables Warehouse. Here is the link: Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.

It cost $25.00/100. A lot less than other vendors. The shipping cost was low too. I bought 500 pcs. of 8.5 X 11 and 100 pcs. of 11 X 17 and the shipping cost was $14.00 some odd dollars.


----------



## stevenconn (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a friend that has this one and he loves it. Great printer


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

charmthepi said:


> do u know if the oki 3400 or the 5500 works with the image clip paper, being that the oki printer is not technically a laser printer?


The fact that Oki color laser printers are led printers instead of laser the Oki printers are faster because the array of leds instantaneously form the image in the drum rollers. To further the print speed the paper has a straight path going through the multi purpose tray which also eliminate paper jam due to mechanical travel that the paper has to go through. Other laser printers switch drums or toner cartridges which are slower and prone to mechanical failure.

Oki printers are *Imageclip* friendly. *Imageclip* does not have polymer coating on the imaging paper so jamming due to polymer melting is not an issue. The printer has to be set so that the toner will fuse properly. Otherwise you will get a smeared print that may look like melted polymer. I own a Oki C5200Ne (discontinued). I use *Ultra heavy media weight, Multi purpose tray and back tray paper exit settings*. Feed in single sheet at a time.


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Imageclip is a bargain at Imprintables Warehouse. Here is the link: Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.
> 
> It cost $25.00/100. A lot less than other vendors. The shipping cost was low too. I bought 500 pcs. of 8.5 X 11 and 100 pcs. of 11 X 17 and the shipping cost was $14.00 some odd dollars.


thanks. i will be ordering some today. my oki 5500 will be here tomorrow, can i use the toner that comes with it or do i need to buy something different for it?


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Imageclip is a bargain at Imprintables Warehouse. Here is the link: Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.
> 
> It cost $25.00/100. A lot less than other vendors. The shipping cost was low too. I bought 500 pcs. of 8.5 X 11 and 100 pcs. of 11 X 17 and the shipping cost was $14.00 some odd dollars.


i just wanted to clarify, i just got off the phone with imprintables and they are not selling image clip paper at the price u mentioned. at 100 sheets the price is .70 per sheet and at 500 sheets the price is .65 per. but if u actually know whos selling it at the price you mentioned, i'd like to know! thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

charmthepi said:


> i just wanted to clarify, i just got off the phone with imprintables and they are not selling image clip paper at the price u mentioned. at 100 sheets the price is .70 per sheet and at 500 sheets the price is .65 per. but if u actually know whos selling it at the price you mentioned, i'd like to know! thanks


Well they must have taken the papers out of overstock list. If it is still on the list click the dropdown menu and it should give the price that I am talking about. If the price is still $0.25 in the overstock item you should insist that they honor that price. Otherwise that would be false advertisement. I did not order by phone. I ordered online. Send me a PM and give me your email address and I will forward the confirmation receipt from Imprintables to you as a proof.

BTW I just clicked on the link I gave you and the price still shows $25.00/100 8.5 X 11. Order it online not by phone.


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Well they must have taken the papers out of overstock list. If it is still on the list click the dropdown menu and it should give the price that I am talking about. If the price is still $0.25 in the overstock item you should insist that they honor that price. Otherwise that would be false advertisement. I did not order by phone. I ordered online. Send me a PM and give me your email address and I will forward the confirmation receipt from Imprintables to you as a proof.
> 
> BTW I just click on the link I gave you and the price still shows $25.00/100 8.5 X 11. Order it online not by phone.


thank thats good info


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Well they must have taken the papers out of overstock list. If it is still on the list click the dropdown menu and it should give the price that I am talking about. If the price is still $0.25 in the overstock item you should insist that they honor that price. Otherwise that would be false advertisement. I did not order by phone. I ordered online. Send me a PM and give me your email address and I will forward the confirmation receipt from Imprintables to you as a proof.
> 
> BTW I just click on the link I gave you and the price still shows $25.00/100 8.5 X 11. Order it online not by phone.


i just ordered a 100 sheets, we'll see what happens


----------



## Grandadgem (Sep 24, 2007)

I got my fuser today and up & running with my oki 5500. I confirmed with the tech who helped me after it needed to be reinstalled. She warned not to try using the old fuser in the new machine. Guess, because of the fatal code. Sweating about next attempt on the duracotton HT. Folks in the know say to weight it down flat to cure the end curl. I tried that and the curl stays. I'll curl it straight with a dowel I guess. Then run about 9-10 sheets paper through util tray front to back, printing a small word or period to heat it up. Then set properties to heavy for the HT. Seems to me that sums up the advice I've gotten so far. I tried the link to imprintables out of curiosity and couldn't even find any imageclip. is it in some sub catagory? I need a clic path. Thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Grandadgem said:


> I got my fuser today and up & running with my oki 5500. I confirmed with the tech who helped me after it needed to be reinstalled. She warned not to try using the old fuser in the new machine. Guess, because of the fatal code. Sweating about next attempt on the duracotton HT. Folks in the know say to weight it down flat to cure the end curl. I tried that and the curl stays. I'll curl it straight with a dowel I guess. Then run about 9-10 sheets paper through util tray front to back, printing a small word or period to heat it up. Then set properties to heavy for the HT. Seems to me that sums up the advice I've gotten so far. I tried the link to imprintables out of curiosity and couldn't even find any imageclip. is it in some sub catagory? I need a clic path. Thanks.


It used to be in the over stock section. It is no longer there. Tshirtsupplies and Southeast Specialty sell Imageclip. The later offers free shipping with order of $200.00 and above.


----------



## Grandadgem (Sep 24, 2007)

Lnfortun said:


> It used to be in the over stock section. It is no longer there. Tshirtsupplies and Southeast Specialty sell Imageclip. The later offers free shipping with order of $200.00 and above.


 Success at last!!! I ran 9 shts of plain paper ( to heat fuser) straight through my oki 5500 from util tray. Then ran the HT on heavy setting after bending end a bit to straighten. Printed nice. Thanks Had a great quote for ya but can't figure out how. ( It's supposed to be hard. If it was easy, everyone would do it. It's the hard thet makes it great.) Tom Hanks, A league of our own.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jim..now you will have to try the NEW duracotton for pastels!...works great


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Apologies for chiming in but I just want to share that after our oil based Canon CLC1150, we have tested, bought and are now happily using two Canon iRC 2550 's. It's not oil based but the print quality, reliability and speed of the printer is really great. Cost per print is at a minimum (we're on a click charge basis), it's A3 and Super A3 capable, and up to 220gsm papers/card stock can be printed. And it costs a lot lower than the oil based CLC1150.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

That's great Jim. On to pressing shirts and making $$$.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Grandadgem said:


> Then run about 9-10 sheets paper through util tray front to back, printing a small word or period to heat it up. .


You don't even have to have a period, small character or word in the file. Just press the space bar, press enter then save the file. Every bit of toner saved helps.


----------



## UnwrittenFuture (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if oki printers work well with self weeding paper? Or any other laser jet printers that will do the job? I'm on a budget of around £300, I will be using the printer for general transfer paper but mainly self weeding..I am new to all this and having trouble deciding which printer to go for so any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

UnwrittenFuture said:


> Does anyone know if oki printers work well with self weeding paper? Or any other laser jet printers that will do the job? I'm on a budget of around £300, I will be using the printer for general transfer paper but mainly self weeding..I am new to all this and having trouble deciding which printer to go for so any help would be appreciated. Thanks


This is a 3 year old thread. Newer model of printers had been sold with much cheaper price. Okidata is preferably the brand used by many for heat transfer. Okidata has made improvement with their printer. It used to be that stray toner goes on the transfer. Stray toner is problematic with one step self weeding transfer. It caused the transfer not to self weed. It is not an issue with Imageclip Laser Light. Okidata even have models that are specifically made for heat transfer that prints white toner but those are way over your budget of £300. I know Okidata tested their lower end printer with heat transfer. I had some of the sample transfer that was printed by them with OKI C330dn. They claim that there were no jamming or other issue printing on the transfer. The transfer pressed on the shirt without issue. However, the transfer used was not a one step self weeding. So I can't assure you that it will work for one step self weeding. There is a member that claims the printer does: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p1164430-post7.html. Here is another link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p1164583-post11.html. The printer is selling around $399.00 which is way below your budget. Google it in your area. There are other models that are below £300.

As far as one step self weeding I have tried several brands. None worked for me. Others are reporting the same things such as inconsistency, not durable, not self weeding and difficult to dial in the sweet spot to get the best result.

I have always been using Imageclip Laser Light transfer. Based on my experience, wasted time and money, with Imageclip Laser Dark and Koncert T I would suggest to stay away from them until the manufacturer makes enhancement to make them viable products.

There is a lot of negative feedback on one step self weeding transfer in this thread:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/laser-heat-transfer-paper/t155013-2.html


----------



## UnwrittenFuture (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok thanks for your advice..Ill look into it. I don't mind 2 step process of self weeding so that's fine with me..thanks again


----------



## Mohammed Amine (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi,
I Have 
HP color laserjet CP1215
Can I Start With It? Can I work With Forever Paper? If No What Should I Use?


----------

